# big ooth problem



## sk8erkho (Jan 12, 2007)

Upon final examining of the ooth I mentioned before. Just as I prepared to hang it in the cage as described in the threa, for some resason I decided to look at this lil thing once more through my magnifying glass. What did I find? What looks like the but end of a larva. I swear it looks like a tiny worm. So. I already know that it is the underdeveloped mantid. My question is will it survive? I took the fine sliver of foam previously cut from the ooth and carefully with the thinest and finest cotton fiber and needle I coud find, sewed the foam back over the ooth. (a suggestion from my 12 year old) I further checked the ooth and that seems to be the only exposed egg. Any suggestions or is that it for the egg?


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 12, 2007)

People have been talking about slicing off the end of an ooth to see if it's still alive. I think your ooth is okay. That one egg, well, it might not be worth your time worrying about it. It might not even survive past the cannibalism stage.


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2007)

If you sliced it any eggs in the row near the slice will not hatch. The rest of the ooth should hatch normally.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't worry as long as the ooth is sealed up it is always worth a try!


----------

